# Resume for Independents Contractors, What do they look for?



## FireSpitter11 (Mar 23, 2010)

I am looking for someone to give some pointers on how to make a resume that stands out when it comes to Independent Contractors? I know that for the most part they eat up all the high speed teir 1 stuff, but other that, I would like to link up with someone that can give guidance on key words and how to beef up a resume wihtout lying. 

If willing, can I get with someone via email and have a discussion?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2010)

Fill out a SF86?:confused:


----------



## FireSpitter11 (Mar 23, 2010)

J.A.B. said:


> Fill out a SF86?:confused:


 
already have a ts/sci clearance with 5 caveats


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 24, 2010)

FireSpitter11 said:


> already have a ts/sci clearance with 5 caveats


 
Well if that’s the case you are a head of most.... What type of work are you trying to get into, I am not a IC but most of my buddies are and I have been given about 20 different resumes to build mine off of... Also there are a lot of resources available for vets in this department; you can get a professional resume writer to write yours normally for free... I have had 3 resumes written to highlight security, instructing and management. Each resume is geared towards different job's (i.e if I am applying for a security gig, all the buzz words referencing security are used and the outline makes me look like a security gooroo).

As for churching up your background, that can be a slippery slope when Appling to companies that actually know what they are looking for and or know the military language. I would have a professional rewrite all your military information to change it over to civilian language. Take all your certs, 1059’s, awards, NCOERs and a copy of your last SF86 you did. These will help speed up the process. 

As for the actual terminology to use or buzz words to make your resume catchier or stand out. I would talk to RB he will probably know just about anything you could want to know about the IC world. If you need a resume outline or something, I would ask to borrow people who are already contracting. I have a few of them but I can’t hand them out with out their approval…


----------



## FireSpitter11 (Mar 24, 2010)

J.A.B. PM sent


----------

